# 777 Pellets - Still Good?



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

I have some 777 pellets leftover fro last year. Are they still good? At $26.99 per box, I'd like to use these up if possible.


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

They should be fine. Only sure way to tell is to shoot em. If you get good ignition and good groups, you're all set.


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

They should be fine. Only sure way to tell is to shoot em. If you get good ignition and good groups, you're all set.


----------

